# iMac won't read Sony Cybershot mem stick



## nconvey (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm using an iMac OS X 10.2.8.  When I plug in my Sony Cybershot (4.1 Mega Pixels) digital camera, the iMac will not read the ScanDisk Memory Stick Pro Duo (512  MB).  If I remove the memory card it will read the internal memory of the camera.  When I first bought the memory stick it worked just fine but now I get these two error messages.

"A disk attempting to mount as Unkown has failed verification or has failed to mount.  Please use Disk Utilities to check the disk and correct any errors"

When I launch the Disk Utilities and click 'Repair' nothing happens 

and

"You have inserted a disk containing no volumes that Mac OS X can read.  To read the unreadable volumes click initialize.  To continue with the disk inserted click ignore"

When I click 'Initialize' it launches the Disk Utilities.


Any suggestions are gratefully accepted.  I really want to save the pictures on the memory stick.  I can view them fine on the camera.


----------



## sgould (Apr 5, 2008)

My reply won't be much help I'm afraid, but I have a similar problem.

My Sony camera was working fine under earlier versions of OSX until I upgraded to 10.5.2.  I've tried repairing permissions etc to no avail.  My camera has no internal memory.  But I can read the memory stick if I remove it from the camera and put it in  my card reader it mounts and I can't import the contents.

Can you download the photos if the Memory Stick is in a card reader?  

If the card has become corrupted, I would reformat it in the camera.  If you do a reformat in a card reader, it may get a format that the camera can't read.

Final point.  The camera is "sensed" by a program called Image Capture - at least it is in 10.4 and 10.5.  Check that if you have image capture that the prefs are set to open iPhoto, or whatever.


----------



## mvcube (Apr 6, 2008)

If you have a friend with another Mac or PC, try to read the camaera there and make a backup of your valuable shots.

Reformatting the stick might solve the problem but will erase everything on it. So try to salvage the contents before you attempt it. BTW, are you sure, your batterie in the camera is fresh enough?


----------



## rmeaux (Apr 10, 2008)

I was using my memory sticks in a xp machine then a small photo printer and a mac back and fourth till it crapped out. Now I strictly plug the camera in via the mini USB wire supplied with the Sony CyberShots. I never remove my card anymore. For me, the less physical abuse to the stick the longer it will last.


----------



## bighornAlpine (Mar 24, 2009)

when nothing happens, push your menu button on the camera, then press your center button located in the middle of your flash, macro, timer, options.scroll up to ptp option (peer to peer), and i photo will download your pics.


----------



## fefeu (Jun 26, 2010)

Ok, this thread is over two years old! but I had the same problem just now with a Sony DSC S730 CyberShot. Mac won't recongnize the camera and there is no software available from Sony for OS 10.5.8. I succeded downloading the pictures by using Adobe Bridge, "get photos from camera" button, and using the second option in the Cybershot menu (PTP). Hope this helps someone else!


----------

